

Re-imagining life at night - rbedi
http://blog.doingtonight.com/?p=1055

======
jmduke
I don't understand.

Literally.

Is 'now' the niche filled by your app? Is 'then' the pre-smartphone era? What
is this presentation trying to convey?

~~~
rbedi
The purpose is to have a dialogue about what we are building - admittedly it
makes more sense with a voice over explanation.

Yes, "now" is a niche filled by doingtonight. It also highlights trends in the
market that doingtonight builds on (blogs > twitter, kodak gallery >
instagram, etc).

Similarly, "then" portrays the problems we are trying to solve (or markets we
are trying to make more efficient) all within the context of "life at night".

